# Oo 'tol maganda



## Reflections

Please help me translate these sentences:

oo tol maganda,,pede paregardz sa gf mo?

dko nman aagawin tol,,regardz lang;-)

damot nman nito ohh..

damot tlga aq hanap kna lng iba waq lng cia  

cge f dmo aqo iparegardz,,aagawin ko xa syo;-)


Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> Please help me translate these sentences:
> 
> oo tol maganda,,pede paregardz sa gf mo?
> 
> dko nman aagawin tol,,regardz lang;-)
> 
> damot nman nito ohh..
> 
> damot tlga aq hanap kna lng iba waq lng cia
> 
> cge f dmo aqo iparegardz,,aagawin ko xa syo;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks



Roughly translated, this text which is full of abbreviations, means:

Speaker 1:Yes, bro', your girlfriend is pretty. Send her my regards. I'm not going to take her away, from you, just send her my regards. Don't be so stingy.
Speaker 2: I am really greedy (when it comes to my girlfriend). Go find yourself your own girlfriend, anyone but her.
Speaker 1: Ok, if you don't send her my regards, I will snatch her away from you.

NOTE: Please limit lines of text in the future. New members please read the Rules at the top of the page.


----------



## Reflections

Thanks Dotterkat for the awesome explanation. I will be careful about number of lines.


----------

